# Pc für 700 ausgesucht was sagt ihr zu der zusammen stellung



## tschanz25 (17. August 2014)

*Pc für 700 ausgesucht was sagt ihr zu der zusammen stellung*

Hallo zusammen mein Arbeitskollege würde mir sein Pc verkaufen mal eine frage was würdet ihr dafür geben

Bezahlen Top zustand? 



*Gehäuse:*​
*Aerocool XPredator Black Edition ATX PC Gehäuse Big Tower schwarz Micro ATX*

*Motherboard: 

ASRock 890FX Deluxe 4*

*Grafikk.:*

*2 x AMD REDEON*​*Dual-X R9 280X SAPPIRE*

*Je 3 GB GDR 5 - Over Clock Edition - UEFI Ready *​*
Beide laufen im Cross Fire Verbund. *

​​*RAM - SPEICHER: *​
*Marvell 91xx - SATA 6 G - Controller mit je 8 GB. 
F3 - 12800CL 10 D-16 GB XL 
DDR3 - 1600   -  CL10 - 10 - 10 - 30 
G.Skill - RIPJAWS X. *

*Festplatten:*​
*1. C - Platte - Samsung 830 Series*
*SSL - SATA 3 - 120 GB*
*
2. F - Platte - Smsung 840 Pro Series*
*Sata 3 - SSL 500 GB*
*
3. G - Platte - Smasung 840 Series*
* ATA Device - Sata 3 - SSL 500 GB *


*Laufwerke: *
*
Zwei x  Blue Ray - Einmal mit Blue Ray Brenner.
*
*
ASUS - BW - 16 D1 HT
*
*ATA Device ( DVD / Blu ray Brenner ) *
*
Pioneer - BD - ROM - BDC - 202 ATM Devices ( DVD / Blu ray Player ) 

**Lüfter: *​
*1. Aero - 230 mm Oben ( Schwarz )
2. Aero - 230 mm Front ( Orange )* 
*3. Aero - 140 mm Unten ( Blau ) 
4. Aero - 140 mm Hinten ( Blau ) 
5. Aero - 200 mm Seite ( Blau )* 

Lüftersteuerung: Für Fünf Lüfter 
NZXT - Sentry LX mit Auto-Manual Control - Time-Date-Day - Temperatur Arlam. 


*CPU - Lüfter*: 
Thermaltake - SpinQ VT / Intel & AMD ( Red ) 


*Netzteil: Aero V 12 XT*
* Mit Kabel Manager ( 700 W* )​
*
*​
​​

































Altes Thema    !!!!!





Hallo liebe gemeinde,

also mein Bruder hätte gerne ein Pc mit dem er Zocken kann aber auch gut im altag nutzen kann und er hat 700-750 € zu verfügung.

hab mal was zusammen gestellt und würde gerne mal eure meinung dazu hören wie ihr die zusammen stellung findet oder sogar verbesserungs vorschläge habt.

Danke schon mal dafür, so jetzt die zusammen Stellung:

*AMD FX Series FX-8350 8x 4.00GHz So.AM3+ BOX* * 145€*

*ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 AMD 760G So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail* *43€*

*3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail) 210 €*

*500 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver 53€*

*Corsair Graphite Series 230T mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz* *65€*

*Xilence M303 Tower Kühler* *15€*

*16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit**  122€*

*240GB Crucial M500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT240M500SSD1)* *90€*


gesammt preis ca 745 €

(eine Festplate sata 500 hab ich noch hier rumliegen und ein dvd double layer multi Laufwerk auch)

Danke schon mal für Eure unterstützung.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Lucker1811 (17. August 2014)

Also AMD bin ich selber ja auch fan von, allerdings würd ich doch vllt zu na Nvidia-karte raten sind meiner erfahrung nach doch besser.
[ kann ja nur aus eigener erfahrung reden  ]

Zudem sind auch nach meinem Wissen diese tollen "Leistungsstarken" 8 Kernen von AMD garnich so super.
Die sind zum ersten noch nicht ausgereift und eher so Prototypen und zum zweiten total unnütz. [ Prollgehabe.. ööööhhh ich hab 8 kerne.. ]
und was tust du damit ? nicht mehr als ich 

Entweder den 4x4,6 von AMD oder von mir aus ein von den 6ern. gibts auch iwi 6x4,2.

Mein System siehste ja in der Signatur und ich kann schon zimlich viel bis fast alles auf Hoch Spielen.
Kann Streamen und recorden, Photoshop in großen maßen und Sonyvegas alles locker machen nie Probleme.

Als Tipp oder hilfe kann ich dir auch die Seite "Alternate.de" ans Herz legen. Tolle seite da kann man sich virtuell seinen PC zusammenbauen Stück für Stück.
Einfach unter PC-konfigurator
Der lässt dich auch nur bauen was zusammenpasst und weist auf unstimmigkeiten hinn.
Selber kontrollieren ist aber immer besser ^^

Also für 750€ bekommste was viel besseres finde ich.
Zumindest vom CPU rate ich nur ab !

und ja RAM 16GB, joa is klasse aber ich sag ma mit 12 bin ich auch voll super bedient ne.
aber is auch nix falsch an 16 jetz. vllt. findet man nur was billigeres noch.

Der rest reine Richthilfe von mir vllt.
Mehrere Meinungen und Eindrücke sind immer gut.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2014)

Nimm 8GB RAM, das reicht dicke aus, und vom gesparten dafür dann einen Sockel 1150 Core i5 oder noch besser nen Xeon E3-1231v3 plus passendes H97-Board. Die Core i5 sind merkbar stärker als die AMD FX-8000er und kosten kaum mehr, nur fürs Board wären da eher 70-80€ fällig, und das kann man beim RAM locker einsparen.

ansonsten passt das ganz gut


----------



## tschanz25 (17. August 2014)

Danke  Lucker & Herbboy für eure vorschläge ok hab mal ein zweiten zusammen gestellt auf intel Basis:


*Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX 204 €*

*Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 85 €*

*8GB Corsair Vengeance Blue DDR3-2133 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit      80 €*
*
2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 270 €*

*500 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver 53€*

*Corsair Graphite Series 230T mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz 65€*

*Xilence M303 Tower Kühler 15€*


*gesammt preis ca 775 €*

(eine Festplate sata 500 hab ich noch hier rumliegen und ein dvd double layer multi Laufwerk auch)

bei diese variante fällt aber die ssd weg weil sonst zu teuer (eventuell nachkauf später)


----------



## Shorty484 (17. August 2014)

Das sieht so schon gut aus, allerdings würde ich keine Grafikkarte mit 2 GB RAM kaufen. Nimm lieber die R9 280X mit 3 GB, die ist je nach Modell billiger wie die GTX770 und von der Leistung her nicht schlechter.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2014)

Und beim RAM 2x4GB DDR3-1600 nehmen, 60-70€. Das teurere RAM bringt da nichts. Von den AMD R9 280X gibt es welche schon  ab 210€, und die sind so stark wie die GTX 770. Vorteil Nvidia: die haben PhysX, das sind Zusatzeffekte in Spielen - allerdings nur in sehr wenigen Games. AMD hat wiederum Mantle, damit laufen Spiele, die das auch unterstützen, dann schneller - das ist aber noch neu, da kann man nicht sagen, ob es auch nur so wenige Games nutzen werden wie PhysX. Aber rein von der Leistung her bekommst Du halt mit ner AMD R9 280X mehr Leistung pro Euro.

Gut sind zB die Modelle mit 2-3 Lüftern von Asus, MSI, Sapphire, Gigabyte...


----------



## tschanz25 (18. August 2014)

*Was ist der unterschied von den Zweien ausser der Preis von 46 €

3072MB VTX3D Radeon R9 280 X-Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 165 €*

*
und der *

*3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite Retail) 210 €*


*sorry aber bei Grafikkarten blick ich nicht durch* 

DANKE


----------



## Shorty484 (18. August 2014)

Die erste ist nur eine R9 280 ohne "X", der Name ist etwas irreführend, aber die ist schwächer wie die 280*X*. Die Zweite wäre in dem Fall die richtige Wahl


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2014)

Wobei die R9 280 für nur 165€ extrem günstig wäre - die 280X ist halt 15% schneller und "hält" dann länger, bis du mal ne neue brauchst


----------



## Enisra (18. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wobei die R9 280 für nur 165€ extrem günstig wäre - die 280X ist halt 15% schneller und "hält" dann länger, bis du mal ne neue brauchst



wobei VTX3d schon nen Preistipp sind, aber das ist schon ziemlich günstig


----------



## tschanz25 (18. August 2014)

@*Shorty484* 

  jetzt wo Du es sagst ist mir auch aufgefallen an der verpackung 

DANKE


----------



## tschanz25 (28. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen mein Arbeitskollege würde mir sein Pc verkaufen mal eine frage was würdet ihr dafür geben? 



*Gehäuse:*​
*Aerocool XPredator Black Edition ATX PC Gehäuse Big Tower schwarz Micro ATX*

*Motherboard: 

ASRock 890FX Deluxe 4*

*Grafikk.:*

*2 x AMD REDEON*​ *Dual-X R9 280X SAPPIRE*

*Je 3 GB GDR 5 - Over Clock Edition - UEFI Ready *​*
Beide laufen im Cross Fire Verbund. *

​​*RAM - SPEICHER: *​ 
*Marvell 91xx - SATA 6 G - Controller mit je 8 GB. 
F3 - 12800CL 10 D-16 GB XL 
DDR3 - 1600   -  CL10 - 10 - 10 - 30 
G.Skill - RIPJAWS X. *

*Festplatten:*​ 
*1. C - Platte - Samsung 830 Series*​ *SSL - SATA 3 - 120 GB*​ *
2. F - Platte - Smsung 840 Pro Series*​ *Sata 3 - SSL 500 GB*​ *
3. G - Platte - Smasung 840 Series*​ * ATA Device - Sata 3 - SSL 500 GB *

​ *Laufwerke: *​*
Zwei x  Blue Ray - Einmal mit Blue Ray Brenner.
*​ *
ASUS - BW - 16 D1 HT
*​ *ATA Device ( DVD / Blu ray Brenner ) *​ *
Pioneer - BD - ROM - BDC - 202 ATM Devices ( DVD / Blu ray Player ) 

**Lüfter: *​ 
*1. Aero - 230 mm Oben ( Schwarz )
2. Aero - 230 mm Front ( Orange )* 
*3. Aero - 140 mm Unten ( Blau ) 
4. Aero - 140 mm Hinten ( Blau ) 
5. Aero - 200 mm Seite ( Blau )* 

Lüftersteuerung: Für Fünf Lüfter 
NZXT - Sentry LX mit Auto-Manual Control - Time-Date-Day - Temperatur Arlam. ​ 

*CPU - Lüfter*: 
Thermaltake - SpinQ VT / Intel & AMD ( Red ) 

​ *Netzteil: Aero V 12 XT*​ * Mit Kabel Manager ( 700 W* )​*
*​
​​


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Also, ich sag mal so: wenn der dir den für die 750€ gibt, die Du an sich ausgeben wolltest, dann wäre das ein super Preis. ^^   hat er denn eine Vorstellung genannt?


----------



## tschanz25 (29. August 2014)

850€ freundschaftspreis ist ok oder wolllte 950€ sagte 850 geb  ich er   mhhh ok


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Also, allein ohne CPU und mit nur EINER R9 280X kosten die Teile schon über 1000€, mit ner zweiten R9 280X über 1200€ - die CPU allerdings steht da nicht bei - was für eine isses denn? Vermutlich FX-8000er oder 9000er ? 

Ich würde da aber ruhig einiges von ausbauen und verkaufen - 3 SSDs brauchst Du sicher nicht, und schon gar nicht zwei BluRay-Laufwerke....


----------



## tschanz25 (29. August 2014)

Danke erst mal für deine schnelle hilfe Herbboy  


Quad Core AMD A10-6800K ..... also mach ich nichts falsch machen mit dem Pc oder ? 

Ok hab mal gegooglt ist nicht gerade ne wumme aber auch nicht schlecht (meine die cpu), kann man auf dem Bord eigenlich eine andere cpu anschliessen die sich lohnt? dann hast recht könnte von den verkauf eventuell eine bessere cpu kaufen


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

ja, der ist nicht schlecht
für einen flachen HTPC auf dem man spielen kann, für einen Normalen Rechner ist der überhaupt garnichts


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

Komischer PC: alles Mega-Top, aber ein sehr altes Board und nur eine A10-CPU... ^^   Eine neue CPPU für dieses Board gibt es nicht mehr - theoretisch wäre der FX-8120 die bestmögliche CPU, aber da unterstützt das Board nur die nicht mehr erhältliche 90W-Version, und die 125W-Version gibt es auch kaum mehr.


Ich würde auch noch Board und CPU verkaufen und mir ein Sockel 1150-Board plus core i5 oder Xeon holen.


----------



## tschanz25 (1. September 2014)

Ok hab Ihn gekauft,und verkaufe ein 1 ssd und das Blue ray Laufwerk und die Cpu mit Bord davon wollte ich dann dies kaufen sollte ja dann zusammen kommen vom Geld her :


*AMD FX Series FX-8350 8x 4.00GHz So.AM3+ BOX* * 145€*Array
sorry finde dein voschlag gut Herbboy aber würde das Budget total sprengen glaub ich.

wenn ich das dazu Kaufe sollte der Pc die nächsten Jahre (3-4) gut mit dabei sein Oder?

Ja weiss alles etwas kompliziert aber günstiger kommt man an so ein Gerät nicht finde ich,


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2014)

Also, schau erst Mal, was denn die Teile bringen werden. und ich würde UNBEDINGT eine der R9 280X verkaufen, denn die Leistung von nur EINER R9 280X ist derzeit und für eine Weile Top - nur ein FX-8350 würde da aber sogar bremsen, da bringt Dir das tolle Crossfire in vielen Games gar nix....  denn der 8350 ist leider nur so stark wie ein Core i3 für ca 100€, d.h. der AMD wird zusätzlich auch nicht so lange "halten". Bis mal Spiele kommen, bei denen ein Crossfire aus 2x R9 280X mal "nötig" wird, ist der 8350 sicher schon total am Ende  

Wenn Du eine der R9 280X verkaufst, dann wäre nämlich locker ein Core i5 oder Xeon drin. Und auch wenn Du unbedingt beide Grafikkarten behalten willst: ein Core i5 ist halt schon deutlich schneller als ein FX-8350 und kostet kaum mehr, passende Boards kosten dann halt 20-30€ mehr als das AMD-Board - dann zahlst Du auch nur vlt 50€ mehr, hast aber einen VIEL stärkeren und "zukunftssicheren" PC.

Und selbst wenn Du maximal 200€ für Board und CPU ausgeben willst: dann nimm lieber nen core i3 (der ist in Games fast so schnell wie der 8350) und ein Board für 70€, dann bist Du bei 170€. Und später kannst Du dann mal die CPU wechseln.


----------



## tschanz25 (3. September 2014)

Hallo Herboy,

eigendlich hast Du recht deshalb hab ich mal ein Intel Core i5 rausgesucht ,find ich recht gut bloss bei den Bords bin ich mir nicht sicher hab aber mal eins rausgesucht und würde mich freuen wenn dazu dein Statement 

geben würdest, Asus-Z97-K-Intel-Z97.

ja ich weiss ist Teurer als gedacht aber durch den verkauf der Grafikarte & eine SSD wird das finanziert 

Oder weist in der Preisklasse was besseres weil, bei so viel Intel i5 oder Xeon  gewaltig viele und weis einfach nicht was da besser ist.

Danke schon mal im vorraus für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2014)

Also, ohne Übertakten, was eh nur bei den CPUs mit einem "k" nach der Modellnummer geht, reicht eines für 80€ völlig aus - zB  ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail  oder ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel  oder Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX


----------

